# Creating a lighting composite photo... how to?



## PNWSGM (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright, so my buddy has always talked about this and he refers to basically cutting sections of each photo (multiple exposures with lights in different area, exposing different parts of subject to avoid hot spots, etc) and pasting them together basically. He never cares to go into detail so I figured I might as well as here. 

This is my friend's image showing what I am trying to accomplish: Alki At night. Seattle WA | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hopefully posting the image that way is ok! If not, my bad!

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Set up on a tripod.
2. Shoot multiple shots with various parts of the image lit differently for each shot.
3. Bring all of them together in Photoshop as layers.
4. Use masks to punch through the layers to get the lighting you want.

There's also this:

HDR ReLight


----------



## PNWSGM (Sep 15, 2012)

I suppose, reading over my original post, I was not specific enough. That's what happens at 2 am. I am looking at how to bring all the multiple shots together using Photoshop. I know how to setup a tripod and take all the different exposures. However, every time I try this it doesn't seem to work out right. Some parts will look exposed weird/wrong.

Also, a photoshop noob so any videos are greatly helpful. 

Buckster, what exactly are you talking about with masks?


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

PNWSGM said:


> I am looking at how to bring all the multiple shots together using Photoshop.


Ah!

Lets get the thread moved to the appropriate forum then.

Which Photoshop do you have? There are the 10 versions of the consumer grade Photoshop Elements, the 16 versions of professional grade Photoshop (CS 6 (Photoshop 16) is the latest), and the 4 versions of the PIEware Photoshop Lightroom.

Masks, AKA layer masks, are a Photoshop layers tool that limits where edits in a photo apply. http://photoshoptips.net/2006/07/25/layer-masks/

https://www.photoshopelementsuser.com/tag/layer-masks/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_Mask#Layer_Mask


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

PNWSGM said:


> I suppose, reading over my original post, I was not specific enough. That's what happens at 2 am. I am looking at how to bring all the multiple shots together using Photoshop. I know how to setup a tripod and take all the different exposures. However, every time I try this it doesn't seem to work out right. Some parts will look exposed weird/wrong.


You'll need to establish an ISO, shutter speed and aperture to use for each shot that properly exposes the lit area while leaving the unlit areas very underexposed.  Use the same settings for each shot, and they'll all work together well.

Then just pull all the shots into Photoshop with Files>Scripts>Load Files Into Stack and go from there.



PNWSGM said:


> Also, a photoshop noob so any videos are greatly helpful.


Youtube has tons of them, though that's kind of a shotgun approach to learning Photoshop.  You'll sometimes be trying to learn a technique that requires other techniques they'll asume you already know - if you don't, you have to track them down and learn them as well, which can be a PITA.

If you're willing to spend $25 a month for a month (or a few months, depending on how much time you are willing to put into learning Photoshop), I *HIGHLY *recommend the training at www.lynda.com and especially the courses from Photoshop Guru Deke McClelland.  Start with his basic Photoshop course for whichever version you've purchased, and work your way up.  You'll get the best and most comprehensive training that way.



PNWSGM said:


> Buckster, what exactly are you talking about with masks?


Yeah, masking is _*REAL BASIC*_ Photoshop stuff, so you've got a ways to go.  Youtube and Google can give you all you need on that, or as previously suggested, Deke at www.lynda.com for a proper Photoshop education.


----------



## PNWSGM (Sep 18, 2012)

Thoughts?



510-Sky-2 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2012)

What is it about the back end of the car that warrants the main visual weight in the image? The rear door of the car also has a big hot spot reflection of the light.

Is it because you only have 1 light? If so, I recommend you put the light slightly camera right, and pointing at the rear door of the car.

Feathered light will light the front of the car, and the longer distance the light has to go to reach the back of the car will make it about as bright as the feathered light on the front of the car because of the inverse square law.

Does your light have a zoom feature? A couple of lights set at low power inside the car (front footwell, backseat footwell) looks nice too.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 18, 2012)

I am confused-so forgive me if I seem stupid here.
Why did you need multiple exposures to create the image of the blue car? 
I see the multiple images from your friend-one is the star trail shot, one is the car and probably one is the lights of the city. 
I seem to be missing it in yours. 
You seem have one light that is highlighting the back of the car. 
Or maybe you could show the multiple images? Maybe it's just done well enough that I can't see the multiple lighting scenarios? Or maybe I am just confused as to what you are doing (totally possible!)


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2012)

The car looks broken, but don't worry, it can fly.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

Wheels are bent up


----------



## PNWSGM (Sep 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> What is it about the back end of the car that warrants the main visual weight in the image? The rear door of the car also has a big hot spot reflection of the light.
> 
> Is it because you only have 1 light? If so, I recommend you put the light slightly camera right, and pointing at the rear door of the car.
> 
> ...



These were just rental flashes so unfortunately I can't redo the setup. However all the input will be taking for next time! Thank you.

I was planning on doing this shot with an image where the light was up front as well giving it a balanced lighting however for some reason the tripod most have gotten moved because when I stacked the images it was way off from these two shots. 



MLeeK said:


> I am confused-so forgive me if I seem stupid here.
> Why did you need multiple exposures to create the image of the blue car?
> I see the multiple images from your friend-one is the star trail shot, one is the car and probably one is the lights of the city.
> I seem to be missing it in yours.
> ...



I am confused as to what you are trying to say here? The image of my buddy (the sti) is like 10 different shots. Mine is just two unfortunately. Does that answer whatever you are trying to ask?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 19, 2012)

PNWSGM said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > What is it about the back end of the car that warrants the main visual weight in the image? The rear door of the car also has a big hot spot reflection of the light.
> ...



Simple question. 
Why did you need to use multiple images to make that? 
I don't see multiple different needs for light in it. The sky, stars and trees are dark as they should be. The car is lit by a flash placed to the camera left illuminating the car. 

The first one I do see multiple exposures and understand why.


----------



## PNWSGM (Sep 21, 2012)

One to expose the stars the way they are. 
One to expose car with the flash. 

The one exposing the stars was a 30 second exposure. The one using flash was like 1/200 I believe. I shoot with a D80 so there is no way I could bump the exposure up high enough to do it in one shot, unless I wanted noise out the ass.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 21, 2012)

Rear/Second curtain sync. One shot. Done.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep. &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;   A 30 second exposure and a 1/1000 of a second flash at the end.

In fact since nothing is noticeably moving during the flash, even using front curtain flash could do it. A 1/1000 of a second flash at the beginning of a 30 second long exposure.

The lens aperture is what controls the strobed light exposure, not the shutter speed. When using strobed light, shutter speed controls the ambient light exposure.


----------



## PNWSGM (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah, I did not know that. I have never really shot with lighting before this so, still learning. Thanks guys!


----------

